
The Death of Object-Oriented Programming (2016) [pdf] - mpweiher
http://scg.unibe.ch/archive/papers/Nier16a-death-of-oop.pdf
======
timonoko
I once tried to modify a bigger program in Python. Made by some tight-ass
academic who adhered to the discipline. Global variables were bound to the
object tree in most bizarre way. Finally I just gave up, made a class
"global_data" with only variables and no instances. All single-shot functions
I moved out of object tree and finally realized there was no classes needed at
all, because it was only one process commmunicating with single user.

